

Registered domain names for attorneys who bullied Swartz - appealconscious

Carmen M Ortiz together with Stephen P Heymann and Scott L Garland are the three prosecuting attorneys who, by abusing their power, losing all sense of proportion and justice, relentlessly hounded and bullied Aaron Swartz. They should not be allowed to get away with what they have done.<p>Today I registered the following domain names:<p>carmenortiz.org, carmenmortiz.com, carmenmortiz.org, carmenmortiz.net
stephenheymann.org, stephenheymann.net, stephenpheymann.com, stephenpheymann.org, stephenpheymann.net
scottlgarland.com, scottlgarland.org, scottlgarland.net, scottgarland.org<p>They destroyed someone beautiful. They should not be allowed to forget it. We should not forget it and we should remind them of it.<p>I know we are all angry right now. We should take some time to grieve and to calm down. But we should absolutely make sure that these three attorneys are held accountable for the decisions they made and actions they took. We should pin their actions to them, we should make it impossible for them to flee from their responsibility in this case. Everywhere they go people should know who they are and what they have done.<p>There is a right way to do this. This isn't about getting revenge. This isn't about using the Internet to bully them they way that they bullied Aaron. Instead, in the spirit of non-violence and democracy that Aaron practiced, I propose that we build a website that calls them to their own conscious for what they have done and never let them escape public responsibility.<p>I envision a website that will let us highlight other concrete cases of prosecutorial overreach and abuse of power as well as highlighting the many well documented crimes that the DOJ decides not to pursue (bankers who sunk the economy, high ranking officials who sanctioned torture or murder by drone, etc).<p>If there are any web-designers/developers who would like to help, let me know.
======
orionblastar
I think we ought to make a website named hackermartyrs.com that people can
contribute stuff about hackers who were martyred by the legal system and have
a category for hackers who were martyred by being forced into suicide. Then
have an area for the organizations and lawyers involved to document how they
contributed to their deaths. Then leave it open for comments for people to
state their opinions on it for all to read.

If you register domain names in the name of the lawyers, you will end up being
sued because you have domain names with their legal names in them. But
hackermartyrs.com does not have their legal names in the domain name, so they
cannot sue.

I am disabled and haven't programmed in a long time, and have writer's block,
but this would be a good cause to come out of early retirement and code some
PHP or learn enough Ruby on Rails to get something going. my email is
orionblastar@gmail.com for anyone who wants to contact me on this issue.

